# Spike Van Leeuwen



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

This really makes me look gay! In my defense I was a little worried about him grabbing my arm so I brought my hand back quick. Ah enough excuses the video caught my limp wrist! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czDY6LICKtM


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey, you got up out of the chair! And you hit him! Bonus points for that! :lol::mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Pants on da ground...pants on da ground....
Dude you got stones.=D>


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Man you got courage! Nice dog too!


----------



## Vanessa Dunstan (Apr 27, 2010)

Awesome work, no limp wrist there fella. You got more courage than me cos there is no way I would have hit him LOL Great dog!!!!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

That dog has conviction, are you doing the rolled up newspaper thing or is that a leg sleeve ?


----------



## Fathi Shahin (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Tim, Thanks for the vids they look really good.:-D

I have a Wibo daughter here in Australia, good to see her ancestry in Action.

Just wondering if you took any video of Benta as she would be the grandmother of my bitch on her mothers side.

Cheers


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I gotta give it to you, I was cringing watching you hit him. I kept thinking he'd come up off the leg and nail you.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That dog has conviction, are you doing the rolled up newspaper thing or is that a leg sleeve ?


It's a Kevlar sleeve and it's tight so the dog really has to have a full grip or you wouldn't feel nothing!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Fathi Shahin said:


> Hey Tim, Thanks for the vids they look really good.:-D
> 
> I have a Wibo daughter here in Australia, good to see her ancestry in Action.
> 
> ...


I had Benta on the hidden arm sleeve but we didn't take video. She is nice and I think she is up there in age to boot!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gotta love the leg wrap he had on you.
Come hell or high water you belonged to him! :grin:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I concur 

No worries about him coming off and going for the hand EVER most likely.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Who is the cute little puppy watching in the background?


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> I gotta give it to you, I was cringing watching you hit him. I kept thinking he'd come up off the leg and nail you.





looked very easy if the dog wanted to, were you assured he definitely would not?


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Who is the cute little puppy watching in the background?


Good I'm not the only one distracted by cute yapper in the back.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You totally looked like a little ***. I really liked it when Dick had to tell you to hit him harder. I have watched Spike's stick attack 300000000000 times and that little *** tap you gave him was hilarious.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

The cute puppy is our 9wk old female litter pick from Mika x Ebro: Pippi, the litter sister of Vitor which Tim was picking up and the female of Eric's.


----------



## Fathi Shahin (Apr 2, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I had Benta on the hidden arm sleeve but we didn't take video. She is nice and I think she is up there in age to boot!


Cool thanks for that.

Did you happen to see Dushi? She would be the litter sister to my bitch (Ninja) here in Australia.

Cheers.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

We already travelled with 7 dogs, we´ll need a bigger dogtrailer...but no, Dushi is fully in season and was bred by Bassie 3 & 5 may. I have trained a bit with Dushi, but she is in the first place a breeding female so she was at home.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You totally looked like a little ***. I really liked it when Dick had to tell you to hit him harder. I have watched Spike's stick attack 300000000000 times and that little *** tap you gave him was hilarious.


I can't defend myself!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If you are gonna look like a retard, at least you picked ONE of the best dogs to look stupid with.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Excellent. Now im off to keepvid.com to download the clip and put on it my phone.
So Selena/Dick, which dog is actually Dicks Police dog now? Looks like both Wibo and Spike are street dogs now? Do you use both or just Spike?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

they both have their PSD certificate, but Dick hasn't worked the streets for a long time (about 8yrs).


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> If you are gonna look like a retard, at least you picked ONE of the best dogs to look stupid with.


This was after Bassie. Dick came back and said I was really lucky, he put Bassie in the crate and the collar broke


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice!
Thanks for posting


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> This was after Bassie. Dick came back and said I was really lucky, he put Bassie in the crate and the collar broke


Thank god his recall is good.... you was the one with at least SOME protection....


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You totally looked like a little ***.


I agree. He looked like the biggest panzy I've seen since Richard Simmons. :razz::^o


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

hehehe, Jeff can always spot a ***!


----------

